# Else Phone launcher



## mikeymop (Jun 28, 2011)

Does anyone remember Else Phone? It's intuitive menus that didn't require you to ever move your grip when using a phone.

I'd love to see a launcher dedicated to the interface, just like there is one for WP7


----------



## jimmithy (Sep 16, 2011)

First time I've seen that. Its looks like something to try out.

Sent from the little robot in my pocket using RootzWiki Forums


----------

